# DVC Sales Preview



## CPNY (Jan 31, 2021)

Made an appointment for a sales preview at SSR sales gallery when I visit next week. Anyone know the free gift they are giving now that 3 fast passes are no longer an option? Wondering if anyone has been lately. Has there been any “Covid pricing”


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 31, 2021)

Are they doing sales presentations in the traditional sense? It was my understanding that they are now doing more open house like tours. Not sure it is technically an "open house" as you still have to schedule an appointment.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 31, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Are they doing sales presentations in the traditional sense? It was my understanding that they are now doing more open house like tours. Not sure it is technically an "open house" as you still have to schedule an appointment.



That’s possible. I made an appointment and it scheduled me for the sales gallery at SSR. I think you’re right and it’s an “open house” they gave an options for in person or virtual.


----------



## AnnieBets (Feb 1, 2021)

I popped into the 2bedroom lockoff at Boardwalk last week. Gift is a color print of Mickey at the Riveria.  I think it is same gift at all of the open houses. I’d been upgraded from studio to a 1-bedroom so was interesting to see them side by side. The room is just off the boardwalk (facing hotel it is on right side of the hotel) so getting off boat, turn right and go until you see the sign for DVC. There are a few stairs and a ramp into the room.


----------



## Dean (Feb 1, 2021)

AnnieBets said:


> I popped into the 2bedroom lockoff at Boardwalk last week. Gift is a color print of Mickey at the Riveria.  I think it is same gift at all of the open houses. I’d been upgraded from studio to a 1-bedroom so was interesting to see them side by side. The room is just off the boardwalk (facing hotel it is on right side of the hotel) so getting off boat, turn right and go until you see the sign for DVC. There are a few stairs and a ramp into the room.


I think most of the resorts have an open house currently.  I know Riviera, Bay Lake, Wilderness Lodge (Copper Creek) and Boardwalk do.  Pretty sure that Animal Kingdom Kidani and Poly does as well.


----------



## travelhacker (Feb 1, 2021)

AnnieBets said:


> I popped into the 2bedroom lockoff at Boardwalk last week. Gift is a color print of Mickey at the Riveria.  I think it is same gift at all of the open houses. I’d been upgraded from studio to a 1-bedroom so was interesting to see them side by side. The room is just off the boardwalk (facing hotel it is on right side of the hotel) so getting off boat, turn right and go until you see the sign for DVC. There are a few stairs and a ramp into the room.


Thanks! I think I'll pass (headed there this week!).


----------



## CPNY (Feb 1, 2021)

travelhacker said:


> Thanks! I think I'll pass (headed there this week!).


What’s the matter? Afraid you’ll buy another timeshare? Because I am......


----------



## travelhacker (Feb 1, 2021)

CPNY said:


> What’s the matter? Afraid you’ll buy another timeshare? Because I am......


Color print of Mickey at the Riviera isn't quite enough to do it for me....guaranteed boarding pass to Rise of the Resistance may though.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 1, 2021)

travelhacker said:


> Color print of Mickey at the Riviera isn't quite enough to do it for me....guaranteed boarding pass to Rise of the Resistance may though.


Been on that twice.... I hear you can join the virtual que from the hotel now. That’s huge..... it’s an amazing experience. Make sure you do not miss that.


----------



## Dean (Feb 1, 2021)

travelhacker said:


> Color print of Mickey at the Riviera isn't quite enough to do it for me....guaranteed boarding pass to Rise of the Resistance may though.


DVC historically doesn't do much for tour incentives, it's a pretty nice print though.  


CPNY said:


> Been on that twice.... I hear you can join the virtual que from the hotel now. That’s huge..... it’s an amazing experience. Make sure you do not miss that.


Yes, you have to have a reservation and be in the vicinity like at a Disney Resort.  We were there the first day it changed, it was 7 am then.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 1, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Been on that twice.... I hear you can join the virtual que from the hotel now. That’s huge..... it’s an amazing experience. Make sure you do not miss that.





Dean said:


> Yes, you have to have a reservation and be in the vicinity like at a Disney Resort.  We were there the first day it changed, it was 7 am then.


Actually, at 7 AM you can join from anywhere as long as you have valid admission and a DHS park pass for that day. We’ve practiced from home several times and gotten the message that indicates we would have been successful had we had the DHS park pass for that day, we’ve joined from offsite TS (Silver Lake, but could have been farther away), and others have reported being assigned a BG before they boarded the plane that would bring them to Orlando (where they had the required park pass). To join at 1 PM you have to have already entered DHS that day.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 1, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Actually, at 7 AM you can join from anywhere as long as you have valid admission and a DHS park pass for that day. We’ve practiced from home several times and gotten the message that indicates we would have been successful had we had the DHS park pass for that day, we’ve joined from offsite TS (Silver Lake, but could have been farther away), and others have reported being assigned a BG before they boarded the plane that would bring them to Orlando (where they had the required park pass). To join at 1 PM you have to have already entered DHS that day.


Thanks, I have reservations at HS tues and Thursday and am staying at AKV. Hopefully I can wake up in time lol


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 1, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Thanks, I have reservations at HS tues and Thursday and am staying at AKV. Hopefully I can wake up in time lol


Yes, that was our issue too! At Silver Lake I thought I set the alarm for 6:30 (5:30 for us coming from Central time) but woke up at 6:55. Fortunately DH’s fingers were awake enough to get us a BG!


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 1, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Actually, at 7 AM you can join from anywhere as long as you have valid admission and a DHS park pass for that day. We’ve practiced from home several times and gotten the message that indicates we would have been successful had we had the DHS park pass for that day, we’ve joined from offsite TS (Silver Lake, but could have been farther away), and others have reported being assigned a BG before they boarded the plane that would bring them to Orlando (where they had the required park pass). To join at 1 PM you have to have already entered DHS that day.


YOu need fast fingers. We have been successful twice and unsuccessful once trying at 7am. The one time we were unsuccessful my wife waited a couple seconds because we wanted a later boarding group. FAIL. You have to not care what your boarding group was. The last time we had an earlier number, 29. It was a little tight. Our group was called while we were still at Grande Vista. Well, I can say it takes 35-40 minutes to get from MGV to the entrance of Rise of the Resistance. You have an hour from when the group is called to check in for the ride.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 1, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Thanks, I have reservations at HS tues and Thursday and am staying at AKV. Hopefully I can wake up in time lol


If not, you can try again at 1pm while in the park. THis is known as the great pause at Hollywood Studios. Where everyone stops to try to get a boarding group for Rise.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 1, 2021)

I hope I don’t need to participate in the great pause, of course unless I get an early boarding group and want to go on a second time


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 1, 2021)

CPNY said:


> I hope I don’t need to participate in the great pause, of course unless I get an early boarding group and want to go on a second time


Can't do that. If you get a boarding group at 7am, no more group for at 1pm.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 1, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Can't do that. If you get a boarding group at 7am, no more group for at 1pm.


I was afraid you were going to say that.... looks like I’m up early Tuesday and Thursday!


----------



## frank808 (Feb 1, 2021)

You can only get one boarding group a day.

I would advise to not use the WDW wifi and use cell service instead.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 1, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> YOu need fast fingers. We have been successful twice and unsuccessful once trying at 7am. The one time we were unsuccessful my wife waited a couple seconds because we wanted a later boarding group. FAIL. You have to not care what your boarding group was. The last time we had an earlier number, 29. It was a little tight. Our group was called while we were still at Grande Vista. Well, I can say it takes 35-40 minutes to get from MGV to the entrance of Rise of the Resistance. You have an hour from when the group is called to check in for the ride.


We've been very fortunate - rode twice in January 2020, when we walked from BWV in the dark in order to enter DHS before it opened and gather in the throngs on Sunset Blvd. trying for a BG at park opening, once again when DH got a BG from Silver Lake in November, and twice the week leading up to Christmas:  dear daughter in law got one at BWV on Monday (having had the process demonstrated to her only once, the afternoon before!) and DD got one on Thursday.  Each time the experience has been different, and we've enjoyed it, but FoP is still my favorite ride at WDW, followed by RnR.


----------



## sammama (Feb 24, 2021)

Color print of Mickey at the Riviera is the current gift


----------



## Mowogo (Mar 1, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> YOu need fast fingers. We have been successful twice and unsuccessful once trying at 7am. The one time we were unsuccessful my wife waited a couple seconds because we wanted a later boarding group. FAIL. You have to not care what your boarding group was. The last time we had an earlier number, 29. It was a little tight. Our group was called while we were still at Grande Vista. Well, I can say it takes 35-40 minutes to get from MGV to the entrance of Rise of the Resistance. You have an hour from when the group is called to check in for the ride.


And there are two different lockout points when you are trying to get in the virtual queue.  Sometimes if you are slow on the refresh it will skip from opens at 7 to full, and even if you do get the magic join button, it can tell you it is full after you select as well.  I encountered both those errors when trying yesterday, then tried this morning and got Boarding Group 75 which started about 12:45pm.


----------

